

NudgePad: an IDE in Your Browser - camurban
https://angel.co/nudgepad

======
ericingram
I've been watching nudge evolve for a while and must say I'm really impressed
by the overall design, performance and ease of use. There are plenty of tools
for rapid prototyping these days, but nudge just gets out of your way and
exposes an incredible time-to-value proposition. Considering the approach to
modular add-ons, I can envision this simple tool turning into a powerhouse in
the near future.

TL;DR: spend at least 15 minutes playing with it and imagine the possibilities

~~~
camurban
Thanks!

------
fishtoaster
This seems objectively neat, but I'm curious what the target use-case is. I
would image most web developers want more powerful tools (a real console,
their editor of choice, their commandline tools, etc). And it has too much
power for non-technical users to break stuff.

Maybe it's a tool for neophyte devs, somewhere between random-free-hosting.biz
and using aws?

Who is this aimed at?

~~~
breck
Target user at the moment is entry level devs on up who want to start
developing in seconds.

Medium term the target is small multirole teams (developer, designer,
copywriter), who want to work more collaboratively using specific tools for
the types of things each is most qualified to edit (code/schemas,
mockups/styles/images, copy).

------
fotbr
"Sorry, we are currently experiencing heavy load. Please check back later."

Thanks, but I prefer my IDE to be available anytime I want it. Even if this
IDE-in-a-browser isn't tied to their website, it doesn't inspire confidence
that they can't handle a surge in web traffic.

~~~
breck
Sorry about that, we temporarily turned off new sites on the main server so
our current users on that server have uninterrupted access to their sites.
Most production sites are not running on nudgepad.com, but on other servers
running NP. NudgePad.com is more of a demonstration server. We haven't tested
it with more than 10,000 projects on a single machine and didn't expect this
big a response tonight. It will be very easy to scale--just need to shard new
projects across servers--just haven't gotten to that yet.

Happy to send a direct link to anyone who wants to try it--breck@nudgepad.com.

------
largehotcoffee
This seems like a cheap attempt to get people to look at their angellist page.

------
lightningstorm
"Nudge uses Space, a new lightweight object-oriented programming language"

Is this a joke? Space seems to be just a lightweight JSON replacement
[http://spaceful.org/](http://spaceful.org/)

~~~
breck
Edited. Should have said "encoding language".

Here are some examples of space in action:

\-
[http://sender.nudgepad.com/demo.html](http://sender.nudgepad.com/demo.html)

\- [http://nudgepress.com/](http://nudgepress.com/)

It is very useful. Happy to answer questions about it.

~~~
paragraft
Its list handling seems broken? tojson(fromjson(x)) !== x.

Paste { "name": "John", "age": "29", "foo": [1,2,3] } into the JSON side, and
click in the left and move the cursor to force it to update and see what
happens (I see it drop the first two list items).

~~~
breck
Correct. We can turn all JSON to Space easily, but there's no canonical way to
turn all Space into JSON (although you can do it easily for a particular use
case).

Unlike JSON, in Space order is important and you can have duplicate
properties. So in JSON you can't do this:

``` { 'h1' : 'hello world', 'h1' : 'this is a test', } ```

But you can do that in Space.

------
LukeWalsh
I think this is very cool. This could really lower the bar for entry level
developers who don't want to deal with running a web server. It reminds me of
github pages, but even further along.

------
Edmond
For downloadable browser IDE check us out (www.crudzilla.com), plus you can
use a bunch of languages and the whole setup is ready to deploy.

------
oakaz
Cool but it's really silly to claim that no existing projects make it easier
to develop apps. There are Koding, Cloud9 for years

------
jalan
Google Cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://nudgepad.com/)

